# Does your reception child have a reading book?



## kirstybumx3

As the title says really. Does/did your reception child bring home a reading book?
We read at home with Rio a lot and he is now able to read simple books with 1-2 sentences per page quite easily. I purchased an oxford reading tree set and he does really well with them. 
The phonics homework he gets sent home is way too easy for him. For example this week it was to practise some tricky words at home and basically said your child will probably need help. These tricky words were into the and for example. Words he has known for about a year!
Ive wrote in his homework journal about this but still he gets the same stuff. I get that they have to cover it but I feel like hes being held back. 
My niece has also started reception in a different school and came out this week with a stage 6 reading book (whatever that means) but Rio hasnt even been sent home with one yet!
So Im just wondering did/does your reception child have a reading book and when did it start? Should I go in and ask specifically for them to send him more challenging homework and/or a reading book or will I look like a pushy parent?
He genuinely likes reading and while hes interested it makes no sense to hold him back sending homework out that is easy for him. I wonder if his whole school day is full of this stuff he already knows well? Wwyd?


----------



## LoraLoo

I would just continue as you are at home. It doesn't really matter if the homework too easy if he is challenged at home I dont think, I dont think its holding him back. Ours do bring books home in Reception though. No harm in speaking to his teacher though but if they hadto set homework individually for each child theyd be there forever.


----------



## blake12336

Yes my little boy has been coming home with a reading book since the second week of starting school. They change it every day provided I write in his reading diary that we've read it. He's doing fantastic now! He only gets set homework in the school holidays though.


----------



## Babybump87

DD1 has been coming home with books since the second week of starting reception which gets changed often . She also gets a homework book , phonics book , words to learn , sounds and letter cards! They also have to use a educational app ! Last week she brought home another homework book with different things to do ! 

Maybe you could speak to the teacher at parents evening when you get a better insight into what hes been doing in school and how hes progressing. Or if your me speak to the teacher when you next see her lol I cant let things go if they are bugging me ! Xx


----------



## lau86

My son is on stage 6 now and is in yr one! And I know he is doing well and his teacher ha said he is one of the brightest at parents evening (he is also a September baby). He couldn't read a thing or hold a pencil even when he started so did start at the very basic books with only pictures in them. 
Different schools do things very differently, I would say giving a reception child a stage 6 book is very advanced! Our school I get the impression they really want to see you can fully grasp each level and understand it properly before moving on. 
Keep doing what you're doing, you've already written in his homework book so aside from speaking to the teacher there isn't much you can do.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thanks ladies. See I thought that about my nieces books. I dont think I want them to be sending THAT many books out. I would rather have one a week or something like that and be sure that he actually understands the book etc and not just reads the words. But to get nothing at all is a bit frustrating. 
With our books at home we speak about the book and I try to make sure he understands it rather than just reads it before we move onto the next. But theres only so many books in the pack and once we have done those Im not sure what to move onto next. These all have a question section at the end so that we can cover the comprehension side of the reading which is great so I may have to try and source some of the next level up in those but cant seem to find any. 
I will end up asking I think, its not in my nature to ignore it lol. But fear I will come across as pushy! He is such a sponge lately and is so desperate to learn, I want to accommodate him as much as I can. Perhaps hes just not that interested whilst hes at school.


----------



## lau86

Also continue reading to him as much as you can, my son is very into non fiction and We have books about dinosaurs, animals, space etc and he can still learn but I'm reading to him mostly and asking him to do bits I think he could do


----------



## Eleanor ace

DD is in Reception, she's been getting books since the start of term (maybe a couple of weeks in, I can't quite remember) but some of the kids just started taking books home after Christmas, it depends on their readiness. My DD is a keen reader and is on Oxford Reading Tree blue books, my DS was on the books without words at this stage (he did not appreciate that!:dohh:). 
We don't get homework in Reception; my DS is in year 2 and hardly ever gets homework (only spellings and reading) and I am personally a big fan of that. Instead of dedicating time to homework (as we would have to do if any was set) we play games which help them with their literacy & numeracy skills, practise spelling words (DD gets some spellings from school as an enrichment thing but there is no pressure for her to really do them, she doesn't have spelling tests).


----------



## catty

I wouldnt worry too much. Lucas is the same age and doesnt start school until august. He literally hasnt had a single worksheet or anything so dont worry! Maybe continue doing bits at home. Btw he sounds so clever i cant even imagone lucas reading let alone sentances. Well done Rio!


----------



## kbwebb

as you might know from IG my DD has been having books since the end of nursery. shes currently on stage 4 books (aimed at 5-6 years from what google says) and even those i feel are too easy, shes been moved up two reading levels as it is this month and i feel like she needs moving up again but like you dont want to seem a pushy parent! she brings home two books to read for a week at a time. I just try to get her to read other books she has at home to challenge her


----------



## Bevziibubble

My DD has been having books since she started school. First they sent books with no words where she would have to make the story up by describing the pictures. Then a while later she got books made up of three letter words and then slowly moved up the different stages of books. She is required to read every evening as part of her homework. 
It sounds like you have a good plan in place and if he's happy with it then I wouldn't change it :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Yes, we've been sent home books since the first week of school. Though admittedly the first ones were just the picture books they use to tell stories with. Then I would say since after the half term, she has been expected to read at least 3 books a week with simple sentences, plus all the usual phonics homework. I think you can ask about what the plans are for the year and if there are books they would recommend you read with him at home, but honestly I wouldn't stress about it. I think in our school there is way too much pressure to bring up standards. The kids are doing things at the start of reception now that they wouldn't have done until part of the way through year 1 a couple years ago. It's silly. And there's no advantage to pushing them in reading and numeracy at this age. I'd much rather be spending my afternoons outside playing and exploring than doing this stuff as I don't think the time it takes away from other things really is outweighed by the benefits to be honest.


----------



## Flossie27

Mine doesn't. She only gets letter practice homework, and to be honest, I don't think they should have homework at this age. They are in school full time, they need some time to just play and unwind. Also I hate homework because it really eats into my time with her, I work full time so I don't appreciate spending lots of time making her do it and running around after materials they need to bring in.


----------



## biglebowski

My lo has been bringing home a reading book for a couple of months now. He just started school last August and initially he got letter writing worksheets 3 times a week, with an emphasis on phonics, plus 1 maths task a week. Im really not all that keen, and think the volume is too high for a lo whos just turned 5. His interest is pretty variable, although his learning has been quite astounding since he started. He started with little interest in reading himself, and is now in a small group at school who is "more advanced at phonics" (teachers words). I find after a long day at school he sometimes seems to be so over sitting at a table writing more letters, or concentrating on reading a book because we have to. A bit like the previous poster, I grudge the time we have to do it. I work and its always a mad dash to come in and fit in after school clubs, making dinner, bathtimes...plus just plain old family time. I miss seeing him since hes started school and selfishly want to have as much fun with him as possible while he still thinks Im the bees knees.
We read with him every day, do numeracy and literacy naturally through crafts or games etc. I just think they are so little and homework is just an added pressure, especially as working parents. I still think at this age their learning should be driven through experiences and led by their own curiosity...outwith school. 
I dont mind the numeracy homework as much as they give you 6 tasks and a lot of them are more fun: make numbers from playdoh, finger paint sums etc. A bit more the way we always encouraged his learning anyway.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oh I totally ageee. These are the kind of things Rio chooses to do in his free time. After his dinner we often play a board game or make something crafty together only lately hes asked to write, or read us a book etc. I dont want to discourage him if thats what he wants to do. He also asked for a globe and got one for Christmas, he gets that out every day without fail and knows where most countries are and what language they speak, a few capital cities and the different seas. Hes learned this himself by playing with the globe (its an interactive one) 
So honestly although it may seem like it, Im not in any way pushing his learning and I too believe learning is best through play at this age. But he is choosing these things over his board games/fireman Sam toys/iPad etc at the moment as thats what hes enjoying doing. Im sure it wont last long lol, but Im trying to help him whilst hes interested. 

I spoke to his teacher today who said shes also noticed hes good at reading but they dont usually send their school reading book home. Shes going to give me his username and password tomorrow for their interactive in school book club which she said has hundreds of ebooks and games on that he will love :)


----------



## lau86

kirstybumx3 said:


> Oh I totally ageee. These are the kind of things Rio chooses to do in his free time. After his dinner we often play a board game or make something crafty together only lately hes asked to write, or read us a book etc. I dont want to discourage him if thats what he wants to do. He also asked for a globe and got one for Christmas, he gets that out every day without fail and knows where most countries are and what language they speak, a few capital cities and the different seas. Hes learned this himself by playing with the globe (its an interactive one)
> So honestly although it may seem like it, Im not in any way pushing his learning and I too believe learning is best through play at this age. But he is choosing these things over his board games/fireman Sam toys/iPad etc at the moment as thats what hes enjoying doing. Im sure it wont last long lol, but Im trying to help him whilst hes interested.
> 
> I spoke to his teacher today who said shes also noticed hes good at reading but they dont usually send their school reading book home. Shes going to give me his username and password tomorrow for their interactive in school book club which she said has hundreds of ebooks and games on that he will love :)

My son loves his globe too!!! We didn't buy him he interactive one asndidnt know if he would like it but he tells everyone about his globe!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine does.

It's not home work though. She has a few lines in hers. Mostly repetitive phonetic sounds. Shes getting really good.


----------



## c1403

My DD is in reception and they get two books a week. 

My DD has great phonics knowledge learnt from us and now school obviously. Homework is quite simple but it's not compulsory and is supposed to be fun. I don't make her do the homework, she's at school 5 days a week and I don't think it's necessary but we do look at it and she chooses what to do. I did worry she was being held back but I've spoken to her teacher and she assures me that she challenges DD (for example to write sentences where as others are still doing CVC words etc)
Speak to the teacher about books and keep supporting him at home with books, games etc. It's great he's doing so well. X


----------



## minties

They bring a new book home every day from my kids school, and myself or their dad fills out a reading log and they get little rewards for every so many books.


----------



## Pearls18

I think it was spring term before my son was sent home with a book, and for a while it was picture Biff/Chip books with no words, he'd just have to say what was happening. Was so boring....! Year 1 is usually quite a big jump in learning, my son came on leaps and bounds.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Pearls18 said:


> I think it was spring term before my son was sent home with a book, and for a while it was picture Biff/Chip books with no words, he'd just have to say what was happening. Was so boring....! Year 1 is usually quite a big jump in learning, my son came on leaps and bounds.

We have those in our set of ORT books too. Rios comprehension was usually biff chip and kipper are doing stuff. This isnt a story &#128514;


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has had a book since September, he brings home 2 reading scheme books a week and 1 other book of his choice. He's on green band?


----------



## pinkstarbinks

ours read from the start, our reception child has books they are to read and books we read to them. then phonics homework and a group of new words to learn, writing homework which is numbers & their name x


----------



## liz1985

Ds has had books since starting reception. He started on books with no words but some in the class started in words straight away. They move them all individually according to their individual abilities. He's year one now and is on green books which in his school is the 7th level. I've learnt that levels arnt the same in all schools though. My friends lo is in reception and on level 5 books and there the same books ds was reading on about level 3 at his school. When ds got 'tricky words they were words that can not be sounded out so they had to be learnt rather than read such as 'there' 'were' 'was etc. But they were alongside a reading book not instead off. I would speak to the teacher and ask when he will get a book and there reasons for not giving him one yet? If your happy with their reasons then leave it but if not then tell them you feel they arnt pushing him enough.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas started bringing home reading books this year (he's year 2). He's on the first stage of the Oxford learning tree (pink band). He has a new book every week or so, sometimes every few days. His teacher sends home 3 on holidays so we can practice.


----------

